# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  من يفقد اسنانه --- يفقد ذاكرته

## abu noura

[align=center][frame="7 80"]من يفقد اسنانه ... يفقد ذاكرته ايضا 


دراسة سويدية تقول أنه حين يقتلع الناس اسنانهم فان ذاكرتهم تصبح بوضوح اسوأ من الفترة التي كانت لديهم فيها اسنان. 

ميدل ايست اونلاين
ستوكهولم - اظهرت دراسة سويدية نشرت الجمعة في ستوكهولم انه حين يقوم طبيب الاسنان بقلع احد اسنان شخص ما يكون ايضا خفف قليلا من ذاكرته. 

وقال يان بيرغدال احد معدي الدراسة وهو طبيب اسنان واستاذ مساعد في علم النفس في جامعة اوميا بشمال السويد "تبين ان الاسنان ترتدي اهمية كبرى لذاكرتنا". 

ولهذه الدراسة التي تاتي ضمن دراسة اشمل حول الذاكرة، تابع الباحثون 1962 شخصا تتراوح اعمارهم بين 35 و90 عاما منذ العام 1988 وقارنوا ذاكرة اولئك الذين احتفظوا باسنانهم واولئك الذين وضعوا طاقم اسنان. 

واضاف بيرغدال "حين يقتلع الناس اسنانهم فان ذاكرتهم تصبح بوضوح اسوأ من الفترة التي كانت لديهم فيها اسنان". 

واظهرت دراسات يابانية حديثة اجريت على الفئران والقرود العلاقة بين الاسنان والذاكرة لكن حسب بيرغدال فان الدراسة السويدية هي الاولى التي تجري على نطاق واسع على البشر. 

ولا يزال يفترض ان تحدد الدراسة الاثر الذي يمكن ان يتركه اقتلاع سن واحد على الذاكرة. وقال الباحث "سنقوم بدراسة الحد من عدد الاسنان الذي يمكن ان يبدا بالتاثير على ذاكرة الانسان عند فقدانه. وسنقوم ايضا بدرس اثر زرع الاسنان". 

واضاف انه من غير المرجح ان تخلص الدراسات المستقبلية الى وجود اثر ايجابي لزرع الاسنان. 

وقال ان "اختبارات على الحيوانات اظهرت ان اقتلاع الاسنان يقطع عصبا مرتبطا بالدماغ"، مؤكدا ان الدراسة الجديدة يمكن ان تؤدي الى تغييرات كبرى في معالجة اسنان الاشخاص المسنين. 

واكد "قد نضطر للتفكير مرتين قبل اقتلاع الاسنان التي تتعرض لمشاكل".  [/frame]   [/align]

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لااااااااااااااااااااا

  هههههههههههه

 رحنا فيها.. ترى ضرس العقل  ماله مكان عندي ويحتاج قلع

 على حد كلامك ان اللي يقلع سن من اسنانه تسوء ذاكرته

  طيب كيف اللي يقلع ضرس العقل|27|

   مشكور اخوي على المعلومه ولو انها تخوف شوي

    بارك الله فيك

   شمعه

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]شمعة 
يا حياك الله ولا تخافي ان شاء الله ما يصير لك شئ بس ويش تقولين بالعلم الحديث كل يوم جاينا بجديد بس الله المستعان و ما خفيه اعظم 

تحياتي[/align]

----------


## سهم الناصرة

مشكور اخوي بونورة على المعلومات حتى انا عندي خمسة اسنان ماكلنهم السوس وليومك مارحت تعالجت مع العلم اني ما اقرب من السكريات ابد واغسلهم عند النوم بس ما ادري ليش يمكن لاني حلو ههههههه

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]تشكر عزيزي على المشاركه الحلوه خلاص عزيزي ماراح ينزل منك شئ بعد اليوم عساك على القوة

تحياتي

ابو نوره[/align]

----------


## توأم الفرح

السلام عليكم..

دراسة سويدية تقول أنه حين يقتلع الناس اسنانهم فان ذاكرتهم تصبح بوضوح اسوأ

من الفترة التي كانت لديهم فيها اسنان.

اظهرت دراسة سويدية نشرت الجمعة في ستوكهولم انه حين يقوم طبيب الاسنان

بقلع احد اسنان شخص ما يكون ايضا خفف قليلا من ذاكرته.

وقال يان بيرغدال احد معدي الدراسة وهو طبيب اسنان واستاذ مساعد في علم النفس 

في جامعة اوميا بشمال السويد "تبين ان الاسنان ترتدي اهمية كبرى لذاكرتنا".

ولهذه الدراسة التي تاتي ضمن دراسة اشمل حول الذاكرة، تابع الباحثون 1962 شخصا

تتراوح اعمارهم بين 35 و90 عاما منذ العام 1988 وقارنوا ذاكرة اولئك الذين احتفظوا باسنانهم

واولئك الذين وضعوا طاقم اسنان.

واضاف بيرغدال "حين يقتلع الناس اسنانهم فان ذاكرتهم تصبح بوضوح اسوأ 

من الفترة التي كانت لديهم فيها اسنان".

واظهرت دراسات يابانية حديثة اجريت على الفئران والقرود العلاقة بين الاسنان

والذاكرة لكن حسب بيرغدال فان الدراسة السويدية هي الاولى التي تجري 

على نطاق واسع على البشر.

ولا يزال يفترض ان تحدد الدراسة الاثر الذي يمكن ان يتركه اقتلاع سن واحد على الذاكرة.

وقال الباحث "سنقوم بدراسة الحد من عدد الاسنان الذي يمكن ان يبدا بالتاثير 

على ذاكرة الانسان عند فقدانه. وسنقوم ايضا بدرس اثر زرع الاسنان".

واضاف انه من غير المرجح ان تخلص الدراسات المستقبلية الى وجود اثر ايجابي لزرع الاسنان.

وقال ان "اختبارات على الحيوانات اظهرت ان اقتلاع الاسنان يقطع عصبا مرتبطا بالدماغ"،

مؤكدا ان الدراسة الجديدة يمكن ان تؤدي الى تغييرات كبرى في معالجة اسنان الاشخاص المسنين.

واكد "قد نضطر للتفكير مرتين قبل اقتلاع الاسنان التي تتعرض لمشاكل".


تحياتي وتمنياتي لكم جميعاً ..

توووووووم

----------


## الشبح

مرحبا أختي تووووم

معلومات مفيده جداً تشكري عليهااا يعطيكي ربي الف صحه وعافيه 


وتحياااتي لكي 
الشبح

----------


## توأم الفرح

مشكور أخ شبح ..

تحياتي .. توووووم

----------


## سر الوجود

مشكوره خيه عالمعلومات المفيده

ورح نتأكد من هالشي اذا الله عطانا عمر وكبرنا وطاحت أسناننا

مع اني اظن انها معلومه صحيحه

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]توم
اشكرك على الاهتمام 
بالفعل المعلومات صحيحة وانها لخطيرة على الاطفال ولكن هل الزوجات يعينا هذا الشئ الفظيع الذي يؤدي اولادهن وليس السبب الرئيسي هن الزوجات وانما القادر الطبي الذي هو متمثل في مجتمعاتنا العربيه وبالاخص عندنا بالسعوديه دكتور مزيف موجود في كل المستشفيات ليس اكثر يفتي بما يشاء وليس هناك رادع لما هو يقوم به والسبب جهلنا نحن بأمور الحياة فالكثير راح ضحيت الجهل الذي تعيشه منطقتنا وعدم الاكتراث من الاخرين بأمورنا  وهذه الاشياء تعيش في دولتنا العزيزة مذو زمن بعيد ولكن الله موجود وهو الذي يعطي ويأخد من البشر وليس البشر من يعطي او يأخد منهم 

تحياتي
ابونوره[/align]

----------


## توأم الفرح

سر الوجود ..

أبو نوره ..

مشكوووورين والله على الزيارة والمعلومة صحيحة ومافي ادنى شك على ذلك ...

متعكم ربي بكامل الصحة والعافية ..

أختكم ....... تووووووووم

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

تــم دمج موضوعك أخيه مع موضوعك اخي ..

ومشــــــكورين جميعاً ..

شبكة الناصرة

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]اشكرك اخي العزيز على الاهتمام والتفضل بالنقل الجميل ولاحرمنا الله منك ولا من خيراتك الحلوه

تحياتي

ابو نوره[/align]

----------


## جوري20

السلام عليكم 

يعني هناك ارتبطاط بين ضرس العقل والذاكرة 

رحنا فيها  .... الله يعين 

تشكر يا أخي الكريم على الموضوع المهم

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]اهلين جوري 

مشكور على الزياره الجميله وبارك الله لك 

تحياتي

ابو نوره[/align]

----------


## (شمعتك أنا)

الأخ أبو نورة والأخت تووووم تسلموا على الموضوع ياغناتي وموفقين دايما...

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]شمعتك انا

سلمت يداك وبارك الله ولا حرمنا منك ولا من مشاركات 

تحياتي
ابو نوره[/align]

----------

